# [KDE] Rewolucja

## Belliash

Ludzie, ja wariat zwariowalem  :Very Happy: 

KDE 3.5.0 startuje mi niecale 5sek  :Cool:   :Laughing: .

1) Komputer 64-bitowy z procesorem AMD Athlon64 3000+ Venice podkreconym na FSB do ~2500MHz i pamięć DDR420. KDE uruchamia się ~15sek.

2) GCC 4.0.2-r1, nowe GLibC 2.3.6-r1 dodatkowo polatane dla AMD64:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-376943.html

nowe XOrg:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-396898.html

flaga LD: --as-needed

KDE startuje ~10sek.

Noo i teraz rewolucja:

1) Nowa flaga LD: -Bdirect => przyspiesza ladowanie bibliotek dynamicznych (przyspiesza start KDE, Gnome, ...).

2) Polatane KDE:

 * https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-236593.html co by bylo takze ladne  :Wink: 

 * dodatkowe latki przyspieszajace KDE 3.5.0.

Moj make.conf:

```
CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=athlon64 -mtune=athlon64 -O2 -s -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -mfpmath=sse,387 -msse -msse2 -msse3 -mmmx -m3dnow -ffast-math -fpeel-loops -mno-align-stringops -ftracer -finline-limit=1200 -fno-ident -fforce-addr -fprefetch-loop-arrays -funroll-loops -funswitch-loops -ftree-vectorize -momit-leaf-frame-pointer -DNDEBUG -DG_DISABLE_ASSERT -DNO_DEBUG"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS} -fpermissive -fno-enforce-eh-specs"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1,--enable-new-dtags,--sort-common,--as-needed -Bdirect -s"

PORTAGE_STRIP_FLAGS="--strip-all --discard-all -R .comment -R .note -R .note.ABI-tag"

USE="alsa avi bitmap-fonts cdr cdrom cups dga divx4linux dvd dvdr dvdread fbcon flash \

     gif gtk2 jpeg jpeg2k kde kdeenablefinal kernel_linux \

     linguas_pl mozilla mp3 mpeg nptl nptlonly nvidia ogg oggvorbis opengl \

     png qt speedup tga tiff truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts \

     udev usb v4l vorbis wmf X xml2 xv xvid xpm -arts -fortran \

     -gdbm -gnome -gpm -ipv6 -motif -ncurses -nls -oss -perl -python \

     -samba -slang -spell"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.zie.pg.gda.pl http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo \

                http://src.gentoo.pl http://gentoo.prz.rzeszow.pl"

LANGUAGE=48

LINGUAS="pl"

LANG="pl_PL"

LC_ALL="pl_PL"

RSYNC_RETRIES="3"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CLEAN_DELAY="0"

FEATURES="digest nodoc sandbox strict"

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc -*"

ALSA_CARDS="emu10k1"

RSYNC_RETRIES="3"

RSYNC_TIMEOUT="120"

http_proxy="w3cache.bajtnet.lca.pl:8080"

ftp_proxy="w3cache.bajtnet.lca.pl:8080"

rsync_proxy="10.1.0.103:8080"
```

emerge info:

```
Portage 2.0.51.22-r2 (default-linux/amd64/2005.1, gcc-4.0.2, glibc-2.3.6-r1, 2.6.14-archck3 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.14-archck3 x86_64 unknown

Gentoo Base System version 1.6.13

dev-lang/python:     2.3.5-r2, 2.4.2

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.17

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.59-r7

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16.1-r1

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.20-r1

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.11-r3

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=athlon64 -mtune=athlon64 -O2 -s -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -mfpmath=sse,387 -msse -msse2 -msse3 -mmmx -m3dnow -ffast-math -fpeel-loops -mno-align-stringops -ftracer -finline-limit=1200 -fno-ident -fforce-addr -fprefetch-loop-arrays -funroll-loops -funswitch-loops -ftree-vectorize -momit-leaf-frame-pointer -DNDEBUG -DG_DISABLE_ASSERT -DNO_DEBUG"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/usr/kde/3.4/env /usr/kde/3.4/share/config /usr/kde/3.4/shutdown /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/lib/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/gconf /etc/terminfo /etc/env.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=athlon64 -mtune=athlon64 -O2 -s -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -mfpmath=sse,387 -msse -msse2 -msse3 -mmmx -m3dnow -ffast-math -fpeel-loops -mno-align-stringops -ftracer -finline-limit=1200 -fno-ident -fforce-addr -fprefetch-loop-arrays -funroll-loops -funswitch-loops -ftree-vectorize -momit-leaf-frame-pointer -DNDEBUG -DG_DISABLE_ASSERT -DNO_DEBUG -fpermissive -fno-enforce-eh-specs"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoconfig digest distlocks nodoc sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.zie.pg.gda.pl http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo http://src.gentoo.pl http://gentoo.prz.rzeszow.pl"

LANG="pl_PL"

LC_ALL="pl_PL"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1,--enable-new-dtags,--sort-common,--as-needed -Bdirect -s"

LINGUAS="pl"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="amd64 X alsa avi berkdb bitmap-fonts bzip2 cdr cdrom crypt cups dga divx4linux dvd dvdr dvdread eds emboss encode expat fam fbcon flash foomaticdb gif gstreamer gtk gtk2 idn imlib jpeg jpeg2k kde kdeenablefinal kernel_linux lcms linguas_pl lzw lzw-tiff mng mozilla mp3 mpeg nptl nptlonly nvidia ogg oggvorbis opengl pam pcre pdflib png qt quicktime readline sdl speedup ssl tcpd tga tiff truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts udev usb userlocales v4l vorbis wmf xml2 xpm xv xvid zlib userland_GNU elibc_glibc"

Unset:  ASFLAGS, CTARGET
```

Prosze o nie zamykanie ani nie usuwanie tego topicu.

Napiszcie co o tym sadzicie i ile Wam sie uruchamia KDE (od wcisniecia enter w KDM'ie)?

http://free.of.pl/m/macrosoft/kde-mily.tar.bz2

KDELIBS-3.5.0

KDEBASE-3.5.0-r1

Milego testowania  :Wink: Last edited by Belliash on Mon Dec 12, 2005 5:30 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## phoenix_me

 *rafkup wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Prosze o nie zamykanie ani nie usuwanie tego topicu.
> 
> Napiszcie co o tym sadzicie i ile Wam sie uruchamia KDE (od wcisniecia enter w KDM'ie)?
> ...

 

Nie mam KDM'a - jak chce KDE to wpisuje sobie w konsoli startx. Czy mówiąc o tych 5 sek masz na myśli pierwsze ładowanie KDE?. Czy korzystasz z prelink?

Parę flag które używasz, używasz niepotrzebnie -  bo podwójnie. Ich użycie implikuje O2 oraz mtune=athlon64

----------

## Belliash

System jest swiezy, co nie znaczy ze jeszcze nigdy mi sie KDE tak szybko na swiezym systemie nie ladowalo.

P.S. Udostepnilem paczuszke z QT i KDE  :Wink: 

http://free.of.pl/m/macrosoft/kde-mily.tar.bz2

----------

## no4b

U mnie startuje 5 sekund (pierwszy start), mam niepodręcanego amd64 3000+ venice, glibc łatane dla amd64, gcc 3.4.4, zwykłe niełatane xorg6.8.2, kde niełatane w ogóle, nie używam też prelinka.

```
Portage 2.0.53 (default-linux/amd64/2005.1, gcc-3.4.4, glibc-2.3.6-r1, 2.6.15-rc5 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.15-rc5 x86_64 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3000+

Gentoo Base System version 1.12.0_pre11

dev-lang/python:     2.3.4-r1, 2.4.2

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.17

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.59-r7

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16.1-r1

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.20-r1

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.11-r3

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=athlon64 -mtune=athlon64 -O3 -pipe -ffast-math -fomit-frame-pointer -fmove-all-movables -msse2 -mfpmath=sse,387 -fpeel-loops -mno-align-stringops -ftracer -finline-limit=1200 -s -DNDEBUG -DG_DISABLE_ASSERT -DG_DISABLE_CHECKS -DG_DISABLE_CAST_CHECKS"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/2/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/kde/3/share/config /usr/lib/X11/xkb /usr/share/config /var/qmail/control"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/gconf /etc/terminfo /etc/env.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=athlon64 -mtune=athlon64 -O3 -pipe -ffast-math -fomit-frame-pointer -fmove-all-movables -msse2 -mfpmath=sse,387 -fpeel-loops -mno-align-stringops -ftracer -finline-limit=1200 -s -DNDEBUG -DG_DISABLE_ASSERT -DG_DISABLE_CHECKS -DG_DISABLE_CAST_CHECKS -fvisibility-inlines-hidden"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoconfig distlocks sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.sh.cvut.cz/MIRRORS/gentoo/gentoo"

LANG="pl_PL"

LC_ALL="pl_PL"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--enable-new-dtags -Wl,--relax -Wl,--sort-common -Wl,--strip-all,--as-needed,-Bdirect"

LINGUAS="pl"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="amd64 X alsa audiofile avi bindist bitmap-fonts bzip2 cdb cdr crypt curl dvd dvdr eds emboss expat fam flac foomaticdb gif gmp gstreamer idn imlib jpeg kde lcms lzw lzw-tiff mad mng mp3 mpeg ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nvidia opengl pam pcre pdflib perl png python qt quicktime readline sdl spell ssl tcpd tiff truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts udev usb userlocales v4l2 xml2 xmms xpm xv xvid zlib linguas_pl userland_GNU kernel_linux elibc_glibc"

Unset:  ASFLAGS, CTARGET, MAKEOPTS

```

----------

## chojny

athlon1,4GHz 512 ddr@266MHz

xorg-x11-6.8.2-r6 nie latane

kde-3.4.1 nie latane

glibc-2.3.5-r2

gcc-3.4.4-r1

brak prelink

w sumie z niczym nic nie robilem

make.conf:

```

CFLAGS="-march=athlon-tbird -O2 -mtune=athlon-tbird -pipe -ftracer -falign-loops -ffast-math -frenameregisters -funroll-all-loops -funroll-loops -fomit-frame-pointer -DNDEBUG -DG_DISABLE_ASSERT -DG_DISALBE_CAST_CECKS -DG_DISABLE_CHECKS"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--enable-new-dtags -Wl,--relax -Wl,--sort-common -Wl,--strip-all,--as-needed"

USE="X alsa cdr cups divx4linux -gnome -gtk -gtk2 -gtkhtml kde lm_sensors mmx mp3 opengl samba sse win32codecs qt pic -arts -xmms nptl nptlonly"

LINGUAS="pl"

LANGUAGE=48

LANG="pl_PL"

LC_ALL="pl_PL"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CLEAN_DELAY="0"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

```

pierwszy start rowno 10s

EDIT: zapomnialem o przemysleniach - mysle ze to calkiem niezle, w porownaniu sprzetowym wypadam znacznie gorzej a czas calkiem calkiem.

----------

## yoshi314

ja w sumie nic szczegolnego nie kombinowalem u mnie w kompie a 3.5.0 wchodzi mi 2x szybciej niz poprzednie 3.4.3  :Neutral: 

tak z 7 sekund (z konsoli - startx)

po prostu postawilem co się dało na gcc-4.0.2-r1, a w wyjątkowych sytuacjach uciekałem się do 3.4.4

nawet nie robiłem prelinka. ciekawe.

 *Quote:*   

> Noo i teraz rewolucja: 
> 
> 1) Nowa flaga LD: -Bdirect => przyspiesza ladowanie bibliotek dynamicznych (przyspiesza start KDE, Gnome, ...).

 ktoś podniecił się tą flagą ale jeden z developerów glibc Ulirch Drepper go "zgasił" mówiąc że to głupota i że prelink jest o niebo lepszy.

http://sourceware.org/ml/binutils/2005-10/msg00436.html

 *Quote:*   

> michael meeks wrote:
> 
> > So - I have an evily hackish prototype for glibc & binutils that gives
> 
> > me a really nice speedup with relocation processing. It's inspired by
> ...

 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ulrich_Drepper

ja tam wolę z takim autorytetem nie dyskutować :]

----------

## no4b

 *Quote:*   

> ktoś podniecił się tą flagą ale jeden z developerów glibc Ulirch Drepper go "zgasił" mówiąc że to głupota i że prelink jest o niebo lepszy

 

Jedna z kontrowersyjnych wypowiedzi Dreppera. Prelink jest bardzo niewygodny, ja akutalizuję system codziennie i nie mam ochoty za każdym razem prelinkować. No i dysków twardych nie dają za darmo, a prelink kosztuje miejsce. Kop startupu appsów po użyciu -Bdirect jest zauważalny gołym okiem i o to chyba chodzi. Dodatkowo prelink może współistnieć z -Bdirect.

----------

## Eeeyeore

No dobra gdm od końca konsoli, rzeczywiście jest trochę szybciej, ale nie jestem pewien czy na pewno. Skoro działa , bo czemu ma nie działać to czym tu się podniecać. Z prelinka też nie korzystam.

A te flagi CXX itp to dla mnie, tak jak u Ciebie (o matko boska!)

Ja mam tylko tak i działa też szybko

```

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

FEATURES="ccache userpriv sandbox"

PORTAGE_NICENESS=3

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CCACHE_SIZE="2G"

LANGUAGE=48 

LINGUAS="pl"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="${PORTDIR_OVERLAY} /usr/local/portage-r"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY=\"/usr/local/zugaina-portage\

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

USE="-gtk -gnome qt kde dvd alsa cdr symlink"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.prz.rzeszow.pl"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage" 

```

 :Very Happy: 

(sory za spam)

----------

## BeteNoire

A kto używa zapisywania sesji? Z tą funkcją KDE też Wam się uruchamia 10 sekund? Wątpię... Zależy jeszcze co i ile zapisywać w sesji. Ja przeważnie mam 2 aplikacje: Kadu i Konsole. Rzadko Firefox. Start od 15 do 20 sekund.

----------

## no4b

Ja mam kadu i superkarambe z aeroio załadowanym.

----------

## BeteNoire

A, jeszcze Conky i dwa mtaskbary - na górze i na dole.

----------

## yoshi314

 *no4b wrote:*   

> Jedna z kontrowersyjnych wypowiedzi Dreppera. Prelink jest bardzo niewygodny, ja akutalizuję system codziennie i nie mam ochoty za każdym razem prelinkować. No i dysków twardych nie dają za darmo, a prelink kosztuje miejsce. Kop startupu appsów po użyciu -Bdirect jest zauważalny gołym okiem i o to chyba chodzi. Dodatkowo prelink może współistnieć z -Bdirect.

 a portage nie stosuje prelinka automatycznie kiedy tylko jest zainstalowany podczas instalacji pakietów?

----------

## no4b

Dokumentacja gentoo mówi:

 *Quote:*   

> Prelinking can drastically speed up the start up times for a number of large applications. Support is built into Portage. Prelinking is also safe as you can always undo the prelinking for any binary if you come across any problems. Just remember that when you update glibc or other libraries that you prelinked with, you need to rerun prelink! In short good luck!

 

----------

## Belliash

Tak, tylko ze, na splashu migaja ikony. Po zaaplikowaniu tego pacha one migaja, krocej  :Razz: 

Moze ktos sie skusi na test?

----------

## rasheed

 *no4b wrote:*   

> Dokumentacja gentoo mówi:

 

Mogę się mylić ale wydaje mi się, że gdy ten artykuł był pisany portage nie miało jeszcze FEATURE=prelink.

----------

## no4b

Ta sama dokumentacja (ten sam dokument) mówi, że:

 *Quote:*   

> You do not need to set FEATURES="prelink" in your make.conf file; Portage will automatically support prelink if it can find the prelink binary.

 

Więc raczej się mylisz :) A jeśli nawet nie, to widać, że jest dopasowany do opbecnej sytuacji.

----------

## yoshi314

btw niektórzy twierdzą że emerge automatycznie korzysta z psyco kiedy tylko jest zainstalowany. to prawda?

----------

## fallow

pierwszy start - 9sekund

```

C(XX)FLAGS="-march=k8 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -ftracer -s -DNDEBUG -DG_DISABLE_ASSERT -DG_DISABLE_CHECKS -DG_DISABLE_CAST_CHECKS"

Unset:  LDFLAGS,

```

bez prelinka.

X86_64 Sempron 2.6GHz,512MB RAM.

cheers.

----------

## Belliash

 *fallow wrote:*   

> pierwszy start - 9sekund
> 
> ```
> 
> C(XX)FLAGS="-march=k8 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -ftracer -s -DNDEBUG -DG_DISABLE_ASSERT -DG_DISABLE_CHECKS -DG_DISABLE_CAST_CHECKS"
> ...

 

Na tym, polatnym KDE 3.5.0?

----------

## fallow

 *rafkup wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Na tym, polatnym KDE 3.5.0?

 

wszystkie ebuildy ktorych uzywalem sa z portage ~arch.

cheers  :Smile: 

----------

## Belliash

 *fallow wrote:*   

>  *rafkup wrote:*   
> 
> Na tym, polatnym KDE 3.5.0? 
> 
> wszystkie ebuildy ktorych uzywalem sa z portage ~arch.
> ...

 

Moze sprobujesz mojej paczki?

----------

## mirek

Albo cos zle robie, albo moj komputer taki slabiutki. U mnie startuje w ponad 30 sek. Moje flagi:

```
CFLAGS="-march=pentium4 -mfpmath=sse -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"
```

Dell Inspiron 5100- 2,4GHz,512MB RAM.

----------

## BeteNoire

To spytaj jeszcze ludzi jakie ficzery KDE powyłączali (ja - wszystkie możliwe prócz zapisu sesji) i jak uruchamiają KDE. U  mnie cały X z KDE startuje 15 sekund od naciśnięcia Enter po startx. Widziałem wyżej wypowiedzi ludzi, którzy się chwalą, że im KDE startuje 10 sekund z KDM   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## radex

Na początku witam serdecznie, choć jestem tu zarejestrowany od dawna to nieczęsto się udzielam. Tym wątkiem to mnie połechtaliście, ale jestem zaskoczony i zawiedziony  :Sad:  Otóż na moim Athlonie XP 2400 512RAM KDE 3.5 (z automatycznym logowaniem usera w KDMie) wstaje w 36 sekund  :Sad:  Jest to dość stara instalacja gentoo - pierwotnie z kde 3.2, a teraz zrobiłem update do 3.5 no i taka kicha (na 3.2 było niewiele lepiej). Coś jest chyba ewidentnie nie halo gdyż na archaicznym laptopie 400MHz 192MB RAM KDE 3.4 uruchamia się w 45 sekund. Coś pewnie poknociłem, może jakaś dobra dusza powie co  :Smile:  Czy to może być kwestia starego gcc (3.3) ?

make.conf

------------

CFLAGS="-march=athlon-xp -O2 -s -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -DNDEBUG -DG_DISABLE_ASSERT"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CXXFLAGS="-march=athlon-xp -O2 -s -pipe -DNDEBUG -DG_DISABLE_ASSERT"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

USE="dvdr cjk tiff -arts 3dnow sse xvid ffmpeg mmx dga mysql gimpprint cups foomaticdb ppds -gtk -gnome qt kde dvd alsa cdr truetype corefonts spell aspell opengl java jpeg mozilla png perl python usb zlib ispell myspell divx4linux"

LINGUAS="pl"

LANGUAGE="48"

JAVA_DIR=/opt/blackdown-jdk-1.4.1/bin

-------------

emerge info

-------------

Portage 2.0.51.22-r3 (default-linux/x86/2005.0, gcc-3.3.3, glibc-2.3.3.20040420-r1, 2.6.9 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.9 i686 AMD Athlon(tm) XP 2400+

Gentoo Base System version 1.4.16

dev-lang/python:     2.3.3-r1

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.10

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.59-r6

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.14.90.0.8-r1

sys-devel/libtool:   1.4.3-r4, 1.5.20

virtual/os-headers:  2.4.21-r1

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=athlon-xp -O2 -s -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -DNDEBUG -DG_DISABLE_ASSERT"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/xkb /usr/kde/2/share/config /usr/kde/3.2/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/kde/3/share/config /usr/lib/fax /usr/lib/mozilla/defaults/pref /usr/share/config /var/qmail/control /var/spool/fax/etc"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/gconf /etc/terminfo /etc/env.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=athlon-xp -O2 -s -pipe -DNDEBUG -DG_DISABLE_ASSERT"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoconfig distlocks sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo"

LANG="pl_PL"

LC_ALL="pl_PL"

LINGUAS="pl"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="x86 3dnow X alsa apm aspell audiofile avi berkdb bitmap-fonts bzip2 cdr cjk corefonts crypt cups curl dga divx4linux dvd dvdr eds emboss encode esd exif expat fam ffmpeg flac foomaticdb fortran gdbm gif gimpprint glut gmp gphoto2 gpm gstreamer gtk2 idn imagemagick imlib ipv6 ispell jack java jpeg kde lcms libg++ libwww mad mikmod mmx mng motif mozilla mp3 mpeg myspell mysql nas ncurses nls ogg oggvorbis openal opengl oss pam pcre pdflib perl png ppds python qt quicktime readline recode scanner sdl slang speex spell sse ssl svga tcltk tcpd tiff truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts usb vorbis xine xml2 xmms xv xvid zlib linguas_pl userland_GNU kernel_linux elibc_glibc"

Unset:  ASFLAGS, CTARGET, LDFLAGS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

-------------------

----------

## n0rbi666

radex - jaki system plików używasz ? 

Czy procesor jest podkręcony, czy pracuje na standardowych ustawieniach ? (tutaj dużą rolę odgrywa częstotliwość taktowania pamięci)

a co do wolinejszego uruchamiania niż w tych przypadkach to widzę np. :

GCC-3.3.3 - staroć, już nawet w x86 jest gcc3.4.4, a niektórzy tutaj używają już gcc4

Glibc 2.3.3 - niektórzy tutaj używają już 2.3.6 lub 2.3.90, z łatkami poprawiającymi wydajność

CFLAGS - niektórzy używają --ffast-math i --funrool-loops

Kernel - uaktualnij kernel do 2.6.14, możesz też spróbować np 2.6.14-nitro2

LDFLAGS - niektórzy używają tutaj --as-needed, co dobrze robi KDE  :Smile: 

na razie nic więcej nie widzę :Smile: 

----------

## arsen

nie mogłem się powstrzymać.....go ricers go  :Smile: 

----------

## radex

 *n0rbi666 wrote:*   

> radex - jaki system plików używasz ? 
> 
> Czy procesor jest podkręcony, czy pracuje na standardowych ustawieniach ? (tutaj dużą rolę odgrywa częstotliwość taktowania pamięci)
> 
> 

 

ext3, procesor w standardzie.

 *n0rbi666 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> a co do wolinejszego uruchamiania niż w tych przypadkach to widzę np. :
> 
> GCC-3.3.3 - staroć, już nawet w x86 jest gcc3.4.4, a niektórzy tutaj używają już gcc4
> ...

 

Dzięki  :Wink:  Wiem, że nagromadziłem sporo staroci, ciekawi mnie tylko czy to ma aż taki wpływ, ale najwyraźniej tak! Jeszcze jedna sprawa, zwłaszcza podczas uruchamiania KDE dysk ma tendencję do pracy jak szalony czego przy kde 3.2 raczej nie zaobserwowałem. Hdparm tT w normie 681MB / 32MB - nic się nie zmieniło. DMA i 32bit włączone.

----------

## n0rbi666

 *arsen wrote:*   

> nie mogłem się powstrzymać.....go ricers go 

 

<ukłon>  :Wink:  ale czy --ffast-math - --funrool-loops + kilka zabójczych LDFLAGS + ~x86 + gcc4 jest aż tak ricerskie ? :> jeżeli tak ... jestem ricerem  :Cool:   :Wink: 

radex - o zapomniałem jeszcze o braku flagi nptl i ntplonly w use-flagach - to się przydaje do glibca  :Smile: 

a co do mielenia dyskiem ... pojęcia nie mam  :Confused:  dysk swapuje czy wczytuje pliki kde?

----------

## radex

Myślę, że wczytuje KDE, po załadowaniu środowiska mam ok 140MB zajętej pamięci, reszta z 512 i cały swap pusty. Spróbuję wrzucić nowe jajo (stosunkowo najmniejsze ryzyko uwalenia czegoś, komputer służy mi do pracy, a gentoo to mój jedyny system), może obecne 2.6.9 nie lubi się z kde 3.5. Dzięki za pomysły.

EDIT: Jak już przeczekam te 35 sekund i system wstanie to działa już całkiem sprawnie, na pewno lepiej od 3.2  :Wink: 

----------

## n3rd

Coś dla miłośników KDE

http://hedera.linuxnews.pl/_news/2005/12/18/_long/3603.html

Pozdr

damiel

----------

## fallow

 *arsen wrote:*   

> nie mogłem się powstrzymać.....go ricers go 

 

 :Very Happy:   :Smile: 

 *n0rbi666 wrote:*   

>  *arsen wrote:*   nie mogłem się powstrzymać.....go ricers go  
> 
> <ukłon>  ale czy --ffast-math - --funrool-loops + kilka zabójczych LDFLAGS + ~x86 + gcc4 jest aż tak ricerskie ? :> jeżeli tak ... jestem ricerem  
> 
> 

 

Nie jest  :Smile: 

 *n0rbi666 wrote:*   

> radex - jaki system plików używasz ? 
> 
> Czy procesor jest podkręcony, czy pracuje na standardowych ustawieniach ? (tutaj dużą rolę odgrywa częstotliwość taktowania pamięci)
> 
> a co do wolinejszego uruchamiania niż w tych przypadkach to widzę np. :
> ...

 

To jest  :Smile: 

btw. http://funroll-loops.org/

cheers.

----------

## n0rbi666

ale ot się zrobił  :Wink:  ale co świadczy o tym, że jest się ricerem ? :> LDFLAGS, podkręcanie procka, nowy glibc ? :>

i czy ricerstwo jest takie złe ? :> (rozumiem, że ktoś wstawia -0666 i płacze, że mu nie działa i wali kernel panic  :Wink:  ale jak się rozważnie używa niektórych rzeczy (np --as-needed psuje praktycznie wszystko z gtk) - to może być nawet pożyteczne  :Wink: 

----------

## no4b

GTK samo w sobie jest już zepsute :>

----------

## n0rbi666

no4b - na bezpiecznych flagach działa, więc uznajemy że jest ok  :Wink: 

----------

